# Would You Be Annoyed?



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Comrades,

I posted a picture of my Poljot 29 Jewel auto on the 5th, & noticed it was looking a little tired, it never was mint 

here is the picture with the wrong date BTW,










So I put in for a service & new crystal, I collected it & all seemed well, until I took a picture & noticed the letter 'L' in Luxe has know disappeared!










Now I never asked for the dial to be cleaned, & he probably thought he was helping, no big deal I suppose, but I must admit , it has annoyed me.....................

cheers Martin


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

martinzx said:


> Hi Comrades,
> 
> I posted a picture of my Poljot 29 Jewel auto on the 5th, & noticed it was looking a little tired, it never was mint
> 
> ...


Half the M is issing too


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Would you like to borrow a felt tip? 

Mike


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

It would annoy me. it does when I do it myself let alone somebody else doing it for me.

Kev


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh yes, that would piss me off. I would complain and return and ask for a refund of some sort. People from the UK tend not to complain due to being way too polite. Not good.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

In a word,Yes.


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

personally i would have not had that worked on with the state its in, but it's not mine, who knows the L may have been peeling away leaving him little choice other than removing the flaking bits to stop them falling into the cogs.


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes i would be a angry as h...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I would! And I also would let him know what he did, at least for his educational benefit.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

GoNz0 said:


> personally i would have not had that worked on with the state its in, but it's not mine, who knows the L may have been peeling away leaving him little choice other than removing the flaking bits to stop them falling into the cogs.


What do you mean the state its in  I admit is no way a minter .........lol , I think the macro makes it look worst than it is

this is one of the USSR finest, 20 microns Gold plate, the USSR Omega / Zenith, made for export only & they stopped making them due to high manufacturing costs,

I am quite sure my watchie intension's were good,

But If you think this is in a state, wait till you see some of my beaters  :thumbsup:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

The trouble with cleaning some dials is it highlights the un-repairable faults, making it look worse than before. The l is unfortunate and worth letting him know.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

My sympathy - I'd be pretty gutted too Martin.

Hate it when they come back mechanically better but cosmetically worse than when they went.

Especially when it's not mentioned. grrrrrrr

guess here's nowt you can do now though, eh? 'specially if it's a watchie you have history with.

if it was my 1st experience with a repairer it would seriously spoil the chance of repeat business.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> I would! And I also would let him know what he did, at least for his educational benefit.


I'm with Renato on this one. If you don't say anything, he'll assume you've got no eye for detail and might start to get sloppy!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I'm with Renato on this one. If you don't say anything, he'll assume you've got no eye for detail and might start to get sloppy!


...or never realize he's being sloppy to begin with and have no feedback to work from at getting better. At what I do, I pay a senior colleague out of my own pocket to discuss my work with her. It's when she points out stuff I'm missing that I learn and get a little better at what I do.

So when I was saying I would tell the watchmaker what he did, it wasn't in a belligerent sort of way, just to prove that "no one fu*#s with my stuff". I'm pretty sure he thinks he was doing a good job.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree with Kutusov. Be polite, be clear, don't get personal. Just explain that he's done something to your watch that requires explanation and he ought to have discussed the possibilities of this happening before he started the work (or during the work via phone call etc).

I had my 1963/4 Omega Seamaster serviced by my local horologist Frank Patten a couple of years ago. We discussed the possibility of cleaning the dial, as it's a little bit discoloured (but really evenly). He said that it looks good anyway and unless the dial was really dirty, he wouldn't risk cleaning such a great example.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Comrades 

Thanks for the replies, it was my intension to talk to him about it, I am not the type of person that would not mention it  It is annoying but in the bigger scheme of things no real concern 

My real problem is my watchie has retired due to ill health, the guy that did this work, while he is very capable, it is not his own business, he just works there, this type of thing would have never happened with the owner.

Thanks once again for all the replies, I appreciate your point of views, the good thing is I have a good excuse to look out for another Poljot 29 Jewel De luxe 

many thanks

Martin.


----------

